# Film für Nachtaufnahme



## buko (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

ich möchte ein beleuchtetes Gebäude bei Nacht fotografieren. Es ist ein altes Verwaltungsgebäude.

Ich habe eine Canon EOS500. Welchen Film soll ich dazu nehmen? Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben?

Gruß
Buko


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle einen 400 ASA besser noch einen 800 ASA Film holen, dann dürfte das klappen, leider haben die meisten Einzelhändler nur bis 400 ASA, also geh lieber gleich in ein Fotogeschäft Deines Vertrauens


----------



## Leola13 (9. Januar 2004)

Hai,

leichter Einspruch :

Den 400er kannst du auch auf 800 belichten und das entsprechend bei der Entwicklung angeben.

Ich würde mit einem "normalen" Film arbeiten. Du brauchst sowieso eine lange Belichtungszeit, d.h. ohne Stativ wird es nicht gehen und da bist du mit einem 100/200er Film von der Körnigkeit besser dran.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Jepp, das stimmt schon, aber was spricht gegen die Körnung eines 400ers?


----------



## Leola13 (9. Januar 2004)

Hai,

als SW mit dem richtigen Motiv => gibt ein super Bild.

Kommt also darauf an was buko will. Nur er braucht keinen teureren (?) Film kaufen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Januar 2004)

Ich würde auch eher einen Film mit 100/200 ISO nehmen, wegen der Körnung. Dann halt ein paar Sekunden länger belichten, aber das macht nachts ja nichts.


----------



## TheMike (9. Januar 2004)

Kann obigem eigentlich allem zustimmen - hat alles seine Berechtigung. Tendenziell würde ich auch eher auf weniger lichtempfindliche Filme zurückgreifen - wegen der Körnung. hängt halt davon ab, wie vie Licht vorhanden ist, und welche Blende er verwenden kann.

Betreffs Langzeitbelichtung mit Stativ: Ich erinnere mich, mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Belichtungszeit ab ner gewissen Zeit nicht mehr linear gerechnet werden kann (ich glaube ab ca 2 - 3 Sekunden). Dann könnts also zu Unterbelichtungen kommen.

Ich nehme manchmal, wenns wirklich wenig Licht hat auch mal nen Kodak T-Max 3200. Der ist dann aber schon sehr körnig.

Gruss


----------



## buko (9. Januar 2004)

*Kein SW*

Hallo!

Also ich wollte auf keinen Fall SW-Aufnahmen machen. Es sollen farbige Bilder werden, da ansonsten die Beleuchtung des Gebäudes nicht richtig herauskommt.

Stativ habe ich logischerweise dabei. Sonst könnte ich es mir eh abschminken. Wie ich also der Allgemeinheit entnommen habe, sollte ich eher einen 100/200er Film nehmen, wegen der Körnigkeit.

Ich hatte schon mal auf dem Nürburgring mit einem 400er gearbeitet. Teilweise sehr körnig, besonders, wenn ich ohne Stativ geblitzt habe und die Blichtung nicht ausreichend war. Wenn ich ein Stativ benutzt habe, dann war die Qualität wirklich gut.

Ich werde also mal mit einem 400er anfangen und dann auf einen 200er umsteigen.

Heute ist das Wetter sehr schlecht. Wollte eigentlich heute zur Tat schreiten. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Gebäudefotografie bei Nacht, wenn es feucht ist. Sollte ich es dann lieber lassen und warten bis es trocken ist oder macht das nichts aus?

Euch schon mal vielen Dank für eure Beiträge.

Gruß
Buko


----------



## TheMike (9. Januar 2004)

Nabend nochmal

Ok, das ganze gilt eigentlich etwa ähnlich für Farbfilm.

Ich würd das Gebäude mal lichttechnisch messen. Was für ne Blende und Belichtungszeit auf den Lichtern und wie viel weniger auf den Schatten. Dann kannst du ungefähr abschätzen, ob das überhaupt was wird.

Obs trocken oder nass ist, spielt eigentlich von der Beleuchtung her keine Rolle. Evtl. isses nass n bessel besser, weils dann noch Lichtreflexe geben könnte.

Ahja, da fällt mir noch was ein. Hab mal ne clevere Variante gehört. Wenn du ne gute Taschenlampe oder sonst nen Strahler hast, kannst du Folgendes machen:
Langzeitbelichtung und dann mit der Taschenlampe die Stellen ausleuchten, die du hell haben möchtest, oder die sonst völlig im Schwarz versinken würden. Halt erst messen, was deine Funzel für ne Lichtstärke hat. Und beim Knipsen dann immer bewegen.

Is aber wohl n relatives Fehlerrisiko dabei - aber ums spannender    

Good look


----------



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2004)

Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, solltest Du einen feinkörnigen Film nehmen, z.B. ISO 100. Weil Du sowieso mit Stativ fotografierst, macht es ja keinen Sinn kurze Belichtungszeiten durch einen hohen ISO-Wert zu erzwingen und Korn in Kauf zu nehmen.

Du solltest nicht fotografieren, wenn es schon stockdunkel ist, denn dann werden im wesentlichen nur die Lichter und deren nahe Umgebung sichtbar. Alles andere bleibt langweilig dunkel, vor allem auch dann, wenn der Himmel mit im Bild ist. Schieß die Fotos bei Einbruch der Dämmerung, wenn noch etwas Restlicht vorhanden ist. Aber natürlich kommt es auch auf's Motiv an...

Wenn es feucht ist, kann das einen ganz besonderen Reiz haben. Pauschal abraten kann man davon nicht 

Ach ja: Wenn Lichter, wie z.B. Straßenlaternen, mit im Spiel sind, dann kannst Du versuchen mit stark geschlossener Blende zu fotografieren. Soweit ich weiß ist das günstiger für die Entstehung sternförmiger Lichter, weil sich das Licht an der Blende beugt.

Gruß,
Vita


----------

